# Como crear un auricular bluetooth??



## gabykm38 (Sep 10, 2009)

hola a todos...
quisiera saber como armar unos auriculares bluetooth para mi cel ya q en el mercado el precio de estos rondan los $300... ademas estoy armando unos amplificadores para mi casa y me parecio buena idea de equiparlos con recepcion bluetooth de audio para poner la musica directamente desde un celular............


----------



## JanO_o (Sep 14, 2009)

si quisieras usar un modulo ala salida de tu celular, sería mucho más facil, ya que por lo menos yo, no conosco el protocolo con el que trabajan los celulares para poder enganchar el dispsitivo que deseas.

con un modulo, sería como hacer un minitransmisor y el receptor... a la entarda del Tx le puedes colocar el conector de tus audifonos y eso enviarlo por RF.
saludos


----------



## gabykm38 (Sep 15, 2009)

Gracias Jan  muy buena posibilidad la voy a hacer pero igualmente me interesaria saber cuales son los protocolos .... existen adaptadres bluetooth - usb q hacen el trabajo de transmision de señal


----------

